# My poor baby



## TatsuKitty (Feb 9, 2014)

Mochi just died. I went to go pick her up and she just died. I'm so distraught. I'm gunna try and get some flowers and bury her and plant them over her. My heart is broken.


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

I am so sorry


----------



## TatsuKitty (Feb 9, 2014)

me too. I've got pocky out right now. I buried mochi and planted some purple mums over her.


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

That's a nice burial. Hopefully pocky understands. Pocky probably needs tons of love right now. Losing a pet and a friend is always such a sad time.


----------



## Annie'sRatBunch (Sep 10, 2014)

I know there's no fool-proof way to comfort someone who has experienced this, but I want you to know we're here for you and Pocky.


----------



## TatsuKitty (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks guys. I'm snugging pocky right now an she is gleefully peeing all over me. She is a lot more subdued though an keeps hiding in my hair. I don't when to get a new ratty friend for her.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Our big girl Max is starting to grow tumors... it feels like we are always burying another rat lately... they pack so much life and so much love into such a short time on earth.... Yet, it's so hard to lose such a dear friend. You have my deepest sympathies and somewhere across the rainbow bridge I'm certain Mochi is in good company for now just waiting for us to rejoin them some day.

Vita brevis, sed amor aeterna est.


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Such sad news


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

It's true what Rat Daddy said about them packing so much life and love into such a short space. It's so hard to lose one of our babies. I absolutely hate it when people say " they're just rats" they are so much more than just rats! I'm sorry for your loss


----------



## TatsuKitty (Feb 9, 2014)

They really really are. I'm suspecting she had either a stroke or a brain tumor that I just didn't know about. Her hair had started falling out or being plucked out from grooming too much around her skull and no where else. I thought pocky was just being overzealous because she is a BIG groomer but then she just died like that. It was so traumitizing. :< She had no cuts or injuries, no sneezing, breathing was fine though and she didn't scream or make a loud sound so I'm hoping it didn't hurt. I still miss her super much, and I think Pocky does too. She's clinging to me a lot more than usual.


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

So sorry for your loss - it sounds horrific.


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

It's awful! Just console yourself that even if she had a bit of pain, she doesn't anymore. I think if she was in pain though you would have noticed in her behavior. My boy died a few months ago with a brain tumor, no plucking of hair though, he just got confused started walking in circles, went blind, could only eat off my finger etc. my vet is so awesome though, she even kisses my babies when she's had to put them down. She really cares about them. They are NOT just rats.

Pocky does miss Mochi, give lots and lots of love and cuddles. It'll take a while, my one boy used to run around the apartment looking for the boy 'who disappeared'. It's really sad to witness, these little guys also have real feelings and mourn the loss just like we do.

Hang in there!


----------

